# ScanSoft/Nuance PDF Converter via VBA?



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hello,

Does anybody know if a reference can be made to the Object Model of Nuance (formerly known as ScanSoft) PDF Converter? I am using version 3.0. It is registered as a COM addin for the Office suite. I'd like to automate using it if I could, but need access to it's Object Library first. 

NB: Cross-posted in Business Applications.


----------

